# Bon Voyage Electro-chrons!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave (martinus_scriblerus) from Canada paid me a visit yesterday....yes, it was planned, so I was ready for him :lol: ... he's primarily over in the UK for today's Duxford Air Show.

It just so happened that another WIS Internet friend (Jarett) of his from Texas was holidaying in London with his wife, so they came down to Brighton as well....plus Tim, a Brit friend of Dave's. Jarett is a big time Hamilton Electric collector, so lots to talk about! So a bit of a party really.









Dave came down to pick up his 25 watches! Mostly Wittnauer Electro-Chrons and other brands containing the Landeron 4750, 4751 or 4760 movement, but also an Omega F300, Hamilton Ventura, Hamilton Pacer, Hamilton Armco, and various others.

I've had most of these since he dropped them off in September, and others have been arriving through the post since this time. At times, its been a bit like a production line doing all these Landerons, and I'm quite sure that Dave now has the best and most complete collection of Electro-Chrons...period :thumbsup:. Some of them are real rareties.

Anyway, a few pictures during this restoration production line and a few final farewell pictures before they left for their long trip back to Canada next week. The first 3 shots are after disassembly, cleaning and polishing...and you might notice that there are more cases than in the final photos...that's because we're still undecided what combination of dials, hands and case to use for another three Electro-Chrons!

Sadly, forgot to take pictures of the Omega, Hamiltons, etc. 




























Some of the Landeron based watches...mainly Wittnauer Electro-Chrons:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

some work there! next project?

beautiful set


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats a nice collection Martinus has got there Paul, I dont see a Rotary in there or a Tradition or has he got others.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Thats a nice collection Martinus has got there Paul, I dont see a Rotary in there or a Tradition or has he got others.


I don't think you need Rotarys or Traditions when you have the real thing : dozens of Wittnauer Electro-Chrons.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice collection Martinus has got there Paul, I dont see a Rotary in there or a Tradition or has he got others.
> ...


You can never have to many landeron movement watches Paul BTW like his Wittnauer black Dial and there are a couple in there I,ve not heard of before.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb Paul....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Production line, I reckon you've must have had the whole family working on this little lot :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And yet you still had time to sort out my dilemma?

You must not watch a lot of TV.

Great shots by the way, nice to see the work that goes into a service. I still want one of these with the funky hour hand though, when I spot one at the right price.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

feenix said:


> And yet you still had time to sort out my dilemma?


John, I like to look after the "locals". :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning Paul! Really nice. I love those hour hands


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


> Stunning Paul! Really nice. I love those hour hands


Me too :yes:

I love them and the lightning bolt markers on some of the dials.

Looks like you've been hard at it Paul.


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice collection that Paul. I notice a couple of them have a red 'device' at 3 o'clock. Can you tell us anything about those and what they represent? Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

blu-ray said:


> Very nice collection that Paul. I notice a couple of them have a red 'device' at 3 o'clock. Can you tell us anything about those and what they represent? Cheers, Steve.


 :lol:

Welcome Steve, good to see you posting here...and I know you already have a significant electric watch collection 

My poor photography I'm afraid. Those are the rare ones: both are transfers from baseball teams. One is the Cleveland Indians (whiter dial) and the other is the Yankees (yellowed dial). They both were presented to players and have the players name on the back.

I'll try and find better photos....Dave will have some but he is probably midway across the Atlantic as I type...


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fantastic photographs and a great job! These are lovely watches...

Simon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Stunning Paul! Really nice. I love those hour hands





mjolnir said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning Paul! Really nice. I love those hour hands
> ...


You could always make a "special". 

This seller has sold a couple of NOS sets in the last two week; strange how these things surface after so long been hidden away.... and guess who bought one set!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...B:WNAFP:GB:1123


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> This seller has sold a couple of NOS sets in the last two week; strange how these things surface after so long been hidden away.... and guess who bought one set!


So what are they going to go on?

Do you have enough parts to make a special or are you going to change the handset on one that you already have?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the black dial electro-chron with its original bracelet attached. It's a bugger getting a good photo of a black dialed watch without one of those light tents.










As usual Paul's service was outstanding. I expect by the end of 2008 Paul will have serviced about 50 watches for me. Even though I live 4,000 miles away Paul is my number one choice for watch service.

Thanks again Paul, and my very best regards to 3P!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's the black dial electro-chron with its original bracelet attached. It's a bugger getting a good photo of a black dialed watch without one of those light tents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Martinus I,ve just bee reading Pauls website where he states that dials marked Electric are earlier than dials marked Electro-Chron and that later model had to have the crystal and movement removed to replace the battery is that the case with your black dialed one be interested to know.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's the black dial electro-chron with its original bracelet attached.


That really is beautiful. How big are they? I'm guessing that being dress watches they're about 36-7mm dia.

Am I close?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Hi Martinus I,ve just bee reading Pauls website where he states that dials marked Electric are earlier than dials marked Electro-Chron and that later model had to have the crystal and movement removed to replace the battery is that the case with your black dialed one be interested to know.


Ken, anything on my site w.r.t. Wittnauer Electro-Chrons is joint research carried out by Dave and myself. He has all the watches (  ) and I just have a few rather rare Wittnauer brochures (  ).


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi yes they are a nice size watch measure 37mm without the crown couple of wristshot pics.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great post Paul; I am really impressed!


----------



## blu-ray (Feb 23, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> blu-ray said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice collection that Paul. I notice a couple of them have a red 'device' at 3 o'clock. Can you tell us anything about those and what they represent? Cheers, Steve.
> ...


Thanks for that info Paul. Rare indeed! Very desirable.


----------

